# Need Duck Recipes



## A6 Ranch (Sep 3, 2015)

Need new ideas to cook duck please help. TKS


----------



## Snout4Trout (Aug 17, 2014)

*Duck Tips and Rice*

Cut the duck breast into 1 inch squares and marinate in coca cola in refrig overnight. Use them for beef tips and rice. Excellent


----------



## A6 Ranch (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Right when you clean them cut each side long ways in half. (so one duck gives you 4 pieces that look like chicken fingers.)
Brine 24 hours changing the water often.
-----This is when you bag and freeze if needed.----
When ready to cook marinate in Italian dressing for 8-12 hours.
Wrap in thick applewood smoked or thick maple bacon and bake/cook on stove top.

You will think it is beef and fight over the last pieces. Cook most all game on the rare side.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

6 duck breast, one can cream of mushroom, celery, onion, one can rotel. cook on low for 6 hours serve pver rice


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

kinda strong tasting, but w/teal, milder...
duck/teal and oyster gumbo...
canned oysters work OK... 
chunked breast and leg meat...
regular gumbo fixins 
okra.. white rice...
we do a goose stew a lot like gumbo, but w/out the okra ...
more like a chopped beef stew...
it's a hunters meal and for those who enjoy the wild taste...
soak the meat in a little ice water to temper it....
best served in camp


----------



## A6 Ranch (Sep 3, 2015)

tks


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

kweber said:


> kinda strong tasting, but w/teal, milder...
> duck/teal and oyster gumbo...
> canned oysters work OK...
> chunked breast and leg meat...
> ...


Sounds friggen GUUD!

Love duck gumbo!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Try this...

Full breast marinate in buttermilk roll in panko.

Get the Trinity and cook in bacon fat and let the veggies reduce...then add white wine and a little butter.

Take your bacon and crumble with garlic and green onion.

Make a pot of Jasmine rice.

It'll make your tongue slap your brains out!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

willeye said:


> 6 duck breast, one can cream of mushroom, celery, onion, one can rotel. cook on low for 6 hours serve pver rice


This sounds like my old Momma's way.. Stuff the insides with onions, celery and sliced apples... Cook it low and slow.. She was the only cook I ever knew that could make a duck taste GOOD....


----------



## A6 Ranch (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks sounds good


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Teal and wood ducks- Breast wrapped in bacon on grill stuffed with onion and jalapenos, marinate overnight in Fanta orange and cook medium. 

Dabblers- pluck and roast whole in oven or bbq pit. 

All the rest use in a gumbo.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

fellow I know from Nada said they always picked specklebellies and roasted/baked them.. probably a lot of basting, tho.. maybe overlay some bacon...
w/snows, we'd grill "goose rolls"
breasts split length-ways, jal/onion rolled inside of split breast, some Tony's and grilled. bacon wrap optional...
duck can be done the same way...
probably good for shovel-heads and such...
ice-water soak takes out a lot off the off taste... adding a little white vinegar helps too.. just a shot...when we'd cook a goose stew, we'd thro in all breast and leg meat of whatever geese we had...just like beef stew, but w/goose...add potatos, carrots, celery, heck, whatever..
bell peppers, squash, onions, garlic, turnips, you name it....even chopped greens... 
next time we get a few snows, I wanna make dirty rice w/ Gary's recp....
I'll boil, cool and grind the breast, leg, livers, hearts and gizzards...
I'd bet ol' Daddyeaux would be first in line...
dang shame I couldn't make his last minute special...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

My search picked up 2 easy ones...

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4700928


----------

